# When was the last time you....



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Packed a lead joint?

Wiped a lead joint?

Used a push gasket?

Just curious....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Auto-correct. Time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Auto-correct. Time.


Fixed your title.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Packed a lead joint on a cast iron flange replacement in the last year. 

Have never wiped a lead joint in my life

I'm assuming that by push joints, you mean the rubber joints that were designed to make up the no hub joints. If so, it was a Mormon church jobin 1996. Only one ever for me.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Push joints are cast iron soil pipe hub and spigot using gaskets instead of lead and oakum. 
I poured lead last year, I made a lead joint at Dresden with lead wool 3 weeks ago, because they didn't want me to melt lead. Never wiped a joint. We make push joints all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

4x4 ci collar last month. Two other "tech" companies told her floor would have to be opened and convert to pvc :no:.

The best part is I'm using old sheet lead that's been laying around for ever. Two hours later, all good.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm always interested in what other's do each day. 

I pour lead almost everyday when I'm working. 

I patched a lead water service that my foreman nicked with a hammer. It was more of an experiment... but it worked and saved us fitting. 

Push Gaskets all the time too.

It seems like Chicago is stuck in the stone age... but atleast it's labor friendly.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am doing a ductile forced main job right now at Dresden. We are demoing 4 PIV's, and replacing 2 of them. All MJ.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Here in Mass we lead the first. 5 joints in every commercial building. As well as urinal drains until it is washed by another fixture. Cast and copper only in commercial here.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

B+S gaskets about 300 last week(8",6",4",2"),poured lead B+S joints 20 today and about 240 left to do,was taught wiped lead joints as an Apprentice never have done one in the field.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> B+S gaskets about 300 last week(8",6",4",2"),poured lead B+S joints 20 today and about 240 left to do,was taught wiped lead joints as an Apprentice never have done one in the field.


A Chicago plumber.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> A Chicago plumber.


Yup,working on a Chicago Public Building Commission job right now,which gives you more hoops to jump thru.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Silcioned a cast iron joint??


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

journeymen's test Michigan, I believe 84 or 85. had to wipe a straight and wye joint, also if memory serves me, and lately not well, I think we were the last class to do that, as they changed to a copper project. regarding pouring a lead joint, every couple of years I pour one, and still enjoy it very much.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Packed a lead joint?....been a few years. Service repairs mostly in mansions on the beach in S. FL. Poured a lead joint once for a W/C flange doing new construction.
> 
> Wiped a lead joint?.....never.
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...


We call it duck butter or boy butter....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> We call it duck butter or boy butter....












Now that you say 'duck butter' I think that's what the other guys were saying. Not duck grease. I worked with those gaskets a long time ago, like {20} years. Back when I first got into the trade.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Yesterday in fitchburg mass doing urnals and lavs


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Duck Butter...yup ...don't get in your eyes...damn that stung.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Used to do all CI underslab with most joints leaded. Do not get to do to many like that anymore. Not much call for CI out here. Took a job that I could have VE to pvc but my guys had never installed a CI project so I left it as is. It was all gasketed and not leaded but I think it gave the guys somewhat of an idea what it was like to install CI B&S. Then we stayed CINH for the top out.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Replaced this collar last week. Probably haven't wiped a joint in about 16, 17 years.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Nyc area still do it once in a while..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Here in Mass we lead the first. 5 joints in every commercial building. As well as urinal drains until it is washed by another fixture. Cast and copper only in commercial here.


Just curios? Where do you get first 5 joints from? In the diagrams in the back of the code shows different.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Replaced this collar last week. Probably haven't wiped a joint in about 16, 17 years.


why the Tapcons?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I wipe traps to a lead arm all the time.
Never have pourd a lead joint in the field.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Just curios? Where do you get first 5 joints from? In the diagrams in the back of the code shows different.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I stand corrected the minimum is the first 4. The way I do front wall clean out on under ground is the top example.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> I stand corrected the minimum is the first 4. The way I do front wall clean out on under ground is the top example.


There ya go

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Never


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I did one in school. Asked all four years of school before I finally got to do it. Never in the field and if I ever do in the field I guess I'll be making irons out of copper pipe.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> why the Tapcons?


Why not?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why not?


I'm not saying it's wrong, but in thirty years of plumbing I never had to secure a c.i. cc. If the ci is moving in the slab you got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I couldn't tell you how many times I have had to secure a cast iron flange. I would rather have the flange anchored than have the joint itself be the anchor.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I'm not saying it's wrong, but in thirty years of plumbing I never had to secure a c.i. cc. If the ci is moving in the slab you got bigger fish to fry.


 Your plumbing inspectors let that go?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have secured on wood, but not in the concrete. Those look like Tapcons. If the ci is stubbed up with a styrofoam collar cap there isn't a place to secure the screws anyway. never had one not pass.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That's in a wood subfloor. I use tapcons even in wood for all flanges. A little more money, but they don't rust out.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I have secured on wood, but not in the concrete. Those look like Tapcons. If the ci is stubbed up with a styrofoam collar cap there isn't a place to secure the screws anyway. never had one not pass.


I fill that void with Hydro-plug. If it's PVC, I leave my stubs under under the finished grade so the floor is perfectly flat, and then I glue the collar into the riser and tapcon it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I fill that void with Hydro-plug. If it's PVC, I leave my stubs under under the finished grade so the floor is perfectly flat, and then I glue the collar into the riser and tapcon it.


I like that idea with the pvc and leaving it just below the surface. Even an old dog can learn new tricks:yes:
I agree with the hydro, but I can't see it being much of securing medium with just a couple of tapcons, too brittle. Not being argumentative, just have never done it and never had a problem.

I have never had a well packed and poured joint pull loose or even loosen.

dam, prolly just jinxed myself:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If the underground is 3", I use 4x3 closet 90's.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Chicago sucks, I do pvc underground everywhere for overhead and modified overhead sewers. I thought wiping isn't allowed anymore due to the in availability of proper " pitch" which is grease like, and most guys don't know how to mix it right. 15' of 6" sewer in cast for Berwyn last fall was the last push gasket I made. Inspector says no plastic underground and no flexible stainless supplies.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> If the underground is 3", I use 4x3 closet 90's.


Same here, I always bring a closet riser up 4". That way I can use minimal wrap and get the flanges that go inside the 4" pipe. then there's plenty of meat right next to the pipe to screw the flange down with.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

What is this lead you speak of?

ABS is king. never have a problem!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What is hydro plug?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> What is hydro plug?


Opposite of 02 plug.... lol. Its hdyrolitic(sp) cement... very fast action cement


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> What is hydro plug?


hydraulic cement


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

redbeardplumber said:


> What is hydro plug?


Aqua Plug, can get it at, ahem, H/D, Try it and where gloves if you ever handle it. Works awesome, do a test first and do it... fast.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

BC73RS said:


> Aqua Plug, can get it at, ahem, H/D, Try it and where gloves if you ever handle it. Works awesome, do a test first and do it... fast.


Use cold water to slow the set up rate... warm water will set quickly.. mix only what u need!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hydraulic cement can be used dry to seal leaks in a foundation.

I had a job were the over head sewer pipe was allowing ground water to pour in through a small gap at the side of the pipe. I cleaned out the gap with a strong screw driver then grabbed a hand full of dry hydraulic cement and push it in and holding it in place with my hand after two minutes the leak stopped.

Hydraulic cement expands as it dries unlike normal cement which shrinks.


----------



## j.e.s-co (Apr 10, 2014)

lead joints did 13, 2 inch soil adapters today,
Push gaskets at least once a week
Never wiped a joint or saw it done


----------

